# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Minta advice hikari staple

## Magicarp

Suhu2 mau tanya sama yang udah berpengalaman pake hikari staple. Selama ini saya pake saki hikari basic. Tapi boros juga kalo mau heavy feeding. Jadi berencana cari pengganti yg lebih ekonomis. 
Kira2 gimana nih suhu2 pendapatnya soal hikari staple. Apa cukup oke? Atau ada yg lebih oke untuk range harga yang setara? Kalau dibandingkan pakan2 lokal kyk SS, CKK apa kualitasnya lebih bagus hikari staple?

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

